# no me salen algunas imagenes en el hosting

## orfesth

Antes que todo quiero dar las gracias a Luciernaga, demostenes y Stolz por ayudarme a resolver el problema por el cual no podia entrar a mi hosting (era al pasword al final ) asi que envie un mail y me enviaron un user y un pass nuevo^^ ..gracias totales!!!

Bueno ahora me surgio otro problema al momento de subir la pagina al hosting y verla con el explorador no me muestra todas las imagenes y el archivo html booking (o la pestaña contactanos mejor dicho) no me aparece si hago un enlace desde la pestaña historia , siendo que estan el la carpeta public_html

estoy super metido ya que es mi primera pagina web que elaboro y creo que me quedo bonita O_o ...la galeria de imagenes se ve perfecta en mi pc (lo cree usando dreamweaver usando comportamientos) pero en internet no me aparece nada...ayudenme

Dejo la pagina para que la vean y ojala que me puedan ayudar ya que me gusta mucho esto de la creacion de paginas pero nunca en mi vida habia subido algo y ustedes de seguro esto es algo muy simple de resolver ...saludos!!!

La pagina web es: www.hoteldivasto.cl saludos !!!

----------

## tomk

El problema es con las mayúsculas y minúsculas de los nombres de los archivos. En el HTML tiene por ejemplo 

```
<img class="img-indent png" alt="" src="images/1page-img1.png" />
```

Aunque el archivo es este: 

```
http://www.hoteldivasto.cl/images/1page-img1.PNG
```

Con el PNG en mayúscula.

En Linux los archivos 1page-img1.PNG y 1page-img1.png son dos archivos diferentes.

----------

